
Nuitka 0.6.0 released - bratao
http://nuitka.net/posts/nuitka-release-060.html
======
bratao
I got up to 15% speedup using Nuitta for a tool I have. It also seems very
compatible, handling almost every code I throw at it.

~~~
metalliqaz
Nuitka does actually use libpython, so it should be expected to be highly
compatible.

------
zedr
A sample template project using Nuitka if you want to play around with it:
[https://github.com/zedr/aiohttp-nuitka-
docker](https://github.com/zedr/aiohttp-nuitka-docker)

------
xyproto
To deploy a Python program as something that looks just like if a C program +
a C library was deployed, is a nice option to have.

Nuitka provides this.

The speed is also better than a regular Python application.

~~~
metalliqaz
Yes, and if they can keep the project healthy, we can expect it to continue to
increase in speed, in fact according to the authors the speed improvements are
just starting.

------
tomhoward
Earlier discussion (12 months ago):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15354613](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15354613)

------
feydaykyn
There was an interesting podcast episode with Nuitka creator, Kay Hayden, a
month ago on TalkPythonToMe :
[https://talkpython.fm/episodes/download/172/nuitka-a-full-
py...](https://talkpython.fm/episodes/download/172/nuitka-a-full-python-
compiler.mp3)

Kay Hayden does not bother to appear nice, and has some strong opinions on
things, I liked it a lot

------
thisgoodlife
I just tried it yesterday on one Django project. The DB migration failed. It
seems that when doing DB migration, Django actually looks for .py files which
don't exist anymore with nuitka.

~~~
zbentley
Yes; any framework or tooling that relies on runtime imports (eval is OK, just
not eval-from-file) is not going to work with rather a lot of compiled-python
programs.

It's possible to build shims that support "import module if running
interpreted python; just point to already-loaded/compiled code (or eval a
string, ew, but if you must) if not", but many large projects do not do that.
It is likely not too painful to implement/send a PR for though.

------
danmg
It's a cool idea, but when you sick it on something that uses numpy, a very
common use case that people would want, it basically dies.

~~~
weberc2
Surprising since it advertises itself as "It is the extremely compatible
Python compiler."

~~~
metalliqaz
There's a bunch of discussion and links in this[1] SO question. It looks like
numpy's size becomes an issue.

It appears that some people do use the two projects together, though.

[1] [https://stackoverflow.com/questions/37713589/nuitka-error-
ca...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/37713589/nuitka-error-cannot-find-
in-package-as-absolute-import)

~~~
danmg
Even if it the end it spits out an exe, it's 100s of MB. This makes it a non-
starter for short lived numerical programs.

~~~
Eli_P
Are you using --standalone flag? Nuitka scans for dependencies recursively,
that's why output bundle's so big.

I don't understand why you've that large .exe, a bunch of DLLs is what should
be heavy.

